# WILL TRAVEL FOR WORK!! Michigan, Indiana, Ohio,Pensylvania and more



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

From the chicago il area and i will travel to michigan, indiana, ohio, pennsylvania to plow snow. i have a 96 f250 diesel with a 7-6 straight western blade modified to box pusher i can push a foot of snow no problem. i have a shovel guy with shovel and snowblower and a push salt spreader...i carry my own insurance so if you have enough work for 5+ hours at $80-$90/ hour i will defanatly make it worth your while. I have reference letters i can send your way as well. or 10+ hrs at $70-$80. 10 yrs exp and my truck and plow is very reliable. No snow in our forcast and i need to make some money for rent and bills:yow!:


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

Number is 815-790-1360 It takes me 3 hours to get to michigan.


----------

